# Egy kis segítség kéne! :)



## Lilumami816 (2013 Október 22)

Sziasztok!

Most találtam meg ezt az oldalt... Eljutottunk arra a pontra férjemmel, hogy elmozduljunk jelenlegi helyzetünkből... Kanadára gondoltunk.
Van egy közel 2 éves lányunk, férjemnek és nekem is szakmánk (informatikai és kereskedelmi) valamint nyelvtudás is (angol).
Kint élő rokonunk nincs, soha nem jártunk még Kanadában.
Letelepedni szeretnénk (ha lehet véglegesen) ...
Megköszönném, ha valaki, aki hasonló helyzetben van/volt leírná a tapasztalatait.. érveket-ellenérveket, tanulságait. Hogy ha belevágott milyen procedurákat vitt végig, (pénzben, időben, mit és hol intézett stb) és elve hogy indult az egésznek neki? 
Minden érdekel evvel kapcsolatban! 
Köszönöm a segítséget!


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Október 22)

Szia!

Hasonlokeppen voltunk mi is, csak idosebb gyerekekkel, itt a forumban megtalalod a reszleteket.
A lenyeg, hogy en informatikuskent otthonrol kerestem munkat (monster.ca meg hasonlok), akik elinteztek az LMO-t, amivel most itt az egesz csalad "temporary worker"-kent, es a felesegem szabadon vallalhat munkat.
Kereskederemrol remelem mas fog tudni meselni, en az informatikarol tudok: munka van boven, de keves ceg vallalja be a work permit ugyintezest. A mienk eppen igen, mert specialistakat keresunk:
http://gonorthforge.com/careers/openings/

Ja, ervek, ellenervek: ez teljesen szubjektiv, legyszi ne bantsatok erte:
Pro: 
- gyerekek nyelveket tanulnak, vilagot latnak, vilagpolgarkent nonek fel
- nyugalom, biztonsag, jogbiztonsag, kiszamithatosag
- vallalhato kozgondolkodas, bekes nep, kedves emberek
Kontra:
- messze van, bonyolult, az EUban maradni sokkal egyszerubb lett volna
- bizonyos teruleteken nagyon amerikanizalt, en nem egeszen ilyenre szamitottam
- Quebec-ben nehezites a francia, a burokracia, es az ado.


----------



## juan-nb (2013 Október 24)

Lilumami816 írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Most találtam meg ezt az oldalt... Eljutottunk arra a pontra férjemmel, hogy elmozduljunk jelenlegi helyzetünkből... Kanadára gondoltunk.
> Van egy közel 2 éves lányunk, férjemnek és nekem is szakmánk (informatikai és kereskedelmi) valamint nyelvtudás is (angol).
> ...



Tehát még sosem jártotok Kanadában, de itt szeretnétek véglegesen letelepedni? Mi az amiért Kanada és nem pl. Anglia?


----------

